# Important Information - Banned Topics



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Members,

We get quite a few people here asking for help and support with downloaded, copied or otherwise pirated games, as well as games which have been modified with a No-CD crack. If you are here looking for help, and your game falls under any of those categories, *please do not bother to post*. We cannot and will not provide any help to people using illegal copies of games. This includes having one game installed on multiple computers using the same CD-Key.

Quotes from the forum rules:


> *ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> 
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with software pirating, hacking, password cracking and keystroke recording software. Furthermore we will not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.





> *ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


If you are using a game which was bought and downloaded through a legitimate site, please make sure to mention it, so we do not lock your thread unnecessarily.

We also will not help with any of the following topics:
- Disc Image Emulators (such as Alcohol 120%, etc.)
- Console Emulators
- Modded Consoles

If you post a thread looking for help with a pirated/cracked game or one of the above topics, *it will be locked*. Please save our staff the trouble. Thankyou.


----------

